# Does Bread Machine Yeast Go Bad?



## kristenyostdc (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a jar of bread machine yeast that has been in the fridge that I just used to to start making bread in my machine. But when I looked at the lid it said it expired in 12/07. That is almost a year old! Does it go bad, can it make you sick? Or does it just not rise anymore after the expiration date? Just wondering if I should go to the store and get some more and start a new loaf or should this one be ok?


----------



## redwolf2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, 12/07 is 3 months away!









You can test you yeast this way..

Testing Yeast:
Sugar is used in testing yeast. To test yeast: Add 1/2 teaspoon of sugar to the yeast when stirring it into the water to dissolve. If it foams and bubbles within 10 minutes, you know the yeast is alive and active.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redwolf2* 
Well, 12/07 is 3 months away!










Yeah, was that a typo?


----------



## kristenyostdc (Aug 31, 2006)

The only excuse I have is, I'm pregnant!! Ha, Ha! Yeah that was a typo! Sorry ladies!! My brain is not working like is supposed to these days!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

yep, yeast does loose its umph.


----------

